# Is it better to use a harness or a collar?



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I read somewhere that it can be bad to use collars on small dogs becuase it can hurt them so you should almost always use a harness what d oyou guys do?


----------



## The B's mum (Apr 29, 2004)

I use a collar but mine are old and they ok with it otherwise yes a harness should be the ideal thing in my opinion


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

I have heard that it is always better to use a harness. Collars can damage small dog's tracheas(spelling???).


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I also use a harness. I have will put a colar on Tiki when I need more controll. He doesn't like how it feels, so he won't pull at all. I think the harness is much safer. I have also read that it can damange their throat.

Judi


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Thanks i think i am going to go with the harness


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

I put a harness on maxi because whenever i had put the collar on him the slightest pull and he was choking so my recommendation is a harness for these types of furbabies


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

if you put your dog in obedience shows--the judges prefer a collar. anyway--my advice--get your dog on a harness--teach him how to walk, and then practice on a collar. if your dog doesnt know how to walk on a harness--he wont know how to walk on a collar--and he will damage his trachea if he pulls a lot.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Thanks again everyone i have never used a harness on a dog before (my other dogs i had in the past were like 40lbs.....even the pekanese lol) so if you have a recomendation for a type for a maltese puppy let me know you guys are just so helpful lol


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

I think someone in this forum provided this website, which I think has really cute harness....
http://www.dinkydawg.topcities.com/Harness/


----------

